# "intrum justitia" DCA and MBNA what is the process?



## ruibear (8 Feb 2010)

bond-007 said:


> *Legally, unless Bank of Ireland assign your debt to them they do not own it. BOI would have to write to you and inform you that they have sold your debt to CFS.* You are quite within your rights to ignore any third party debt collector. Deal with BOI if you want to but you are under no obligation to deal with CFS.
> 
> If you ignore them they will eventually give up and hand it back to BOI. They don't want a debt that is earning them nothing on their books.




Hi bond007, 

I just want to confirm that this is correct procedure for a lender in reassigning a debt.

I have received a letter from a DCA saying MBNA have reassigned my debt to DCA but never received a letter beforehand from MBNA to say that this was the case.

They (MBNA) did send a letter stating that they would  possibly  reassign debt after 7 months (this was ages ago) but no definitive letter outlining which DCA etc, then I get this letter from the DCA.

Do I have to deal with the DCA or should I be dealing directly with MBNA still?

This is a CC debt which I have followed correct procedure when I couldn't meet repayments and have been paying €xx per month for past 12 months now.

Thanks (sorry for piggybacking on OPs thread)


----------



## bond-007 (8 Feb 2010)

*Re: Has anybody dealt with Cash Flow Services?*

I would ask CFS for proof that they own the debt. If you are still paying MBNA I would doubt that is the case.


----------



## ruibear (8 Feb 2010)

*Re: Has anybody dealt with Cash Flow Services?*

The DCA is Intrum Justitia.

I have been paying what I could afford every month since Feb 2008 but no formal agreement from MBNA - I sent several Financial Statements etc and kept in written correspondence with MBNA.

However, I need to know definitively if MBNA should have informed me of who they would reassign to, I can't find any definite answers on web.

I would rather deal with my creditor than that "Intrum Justitia" crowd, hence not wanting to write to "Intrum Justitia" if I don't have to.

Thanks again.


----------



## bond-007 (8 Feb 2010)

*Re: Has anybody dealt with Cash Flow Services?*

"Intrum Justitia" do not buy debts. "Intrum Justitia" act merely as agents for MBNA. They merely get a % of what they collect for MBNA. 

Obviously at this stage MBNA are not happy with your unofficial payments and they want to put the frighteners on you. "Intrum Justitia" will send one more letter and then you will get another letter from "Intrum Justitia" purporting to be from Bill Holohon who is a solicitor. 

It should be noted that Bill Holohon has the exact same contact details as "Intrum Justitia". The real Bill Holohon never gets your case. 

It is all part of the process to frighten you into paying. If that fails they simply pass the file back to MBNA.


----------



## ruibear (9 Feb 2010)

*Re: Has anybody dealt with Cash Flow Services?*

Thank you, bond-007.


----------



## ajapale (20 Mar 2010)

ruibear said:


> (sorry for piggybacking on OPs thread)



OK but please dont piggyback other threads.

Thanks
aj


----------

